# Queries from a User Experience Designer (UX)



## abhi_pune (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello Friends,

I am a commerce graduate from India having more than 14 yrs of experience in IT and applied for PNP under Nova Scotia through an agent for 2174 NOC Computer Programmers and Interactive Media Developers in July 2015, as I am working as User Experience Analyst/Designer.

Now when I am almost about to get PNP, the last round of queries have come from immigration officer that whatever Company letter I have provided having roles & responsibilities are not matching with occupational description of NOC 2174.

 I cannot get those letters changes now. 
I also realized that Nova Scotia does not have job opportunities for UX/UI Designers.

1. Please guide me about further steps 
2. Also please let me know under which NOC The User Experience Designer fits right.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

abhi_pune said:


> 2. Also please let me know under which NOC The User Experience Designer fits right.



Can't you figure this out for yourself? Do you expect us to go through the entire list and try to match you to an NOC code?


----------



## abhi_pune (Jul 1, 2014)

Definitely not. I thought there might be UX Designers here who must've already gone though the process and might be able to give me right directions.

I researched and found User Experience Designer listed under NOC 5241 - Graphic designers and illustrators. But not sure until I get some example of a person.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

This is the list of NOC codes, with the job description AND the required training:
Occupational Structure by Skill Type

Depending on your job, your profession may resort under:
Major Group 52 (where you will have to look for further details)
Major Group 21 -> 217 Computer and information systems professionals

A smart agent first asks for a detailed job description from the employer(s), and only after that will decide what NOC code you can apply for. He could have known from the start that you were not going to be successful. (but of course, that message would not pay his bills. Sorry you lost your money and time!)


----------



## abhi_pune (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks EVH. I am going through each NOC code in details to arrive at best suited one.


----------

